# 45 Degree Lock Miter bit



## mjeisenbaugh (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok I saw the darn thing and bought it! I like to make shadow boxes and other stuff, and thought the darn bit would be better than using biscuits for my miter joints!

Well after using up most of my scrap, I still ain't got it right! :'( 

Any one got methods or set up techniques, that I can use to get it right?
It is important to me to use this bit if I can get it right as it will save me set up time for glueing my miters and the such, plus the strtength it could provide.

Hey any advice is helpfull, and I know you router heads out there can help!
I luv my router to but what good is it if you can not set up the bits, and jigs right?

Please anyone help, all info is better than I got now!
Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

Give the link below a peek, I'm sure it will help ..

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/7049-how-videos.html

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/router-bits-types-usage/11679-locking-miter-bit-lock-bt-.jpg

==========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Michael, my thoughts on Shadow boxes that I am familiar with is that they are usually made from about 3/8" wood, which require the baby lock mitre cutter. So far as I'm aware, there are three sizes of cutters each suitable for the following wood thicknesses:

12 to 16mm 14 to 19mm 19 to 28mm

In the USA these sizes may be slightly different. To set up the cutter I place a piece of wood the thickness to be used in front of the cutter with the fence out of the way and eye along the table and adjust the cutter height so that there is an equal amount of 45deg. showing above and below the centre cutter, I then adjust the fence, again eyeing along the table so that the top edge of the 45deg. is in line with the corner of the wood. A few test cuts are now required, adjusting the fence/and /or cutter a fraction at a time until perfect. Once it is correct, cut and keep a sample, so that next time you use that same thickness of wood, setting up will be but a few moments work.
I'm sure that you are aware that one piece is cut vertically and the other horizontally except of course when joining boards side by side. The lock mitre really is a beautiful and strong joint.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Bobj3 put this link up once and it helped me to understand and properly set up these bits.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/ec080123.html


----------



## mjeisenbaugh (Mar 3, 2008)

Awsome is all I have to say! Bob3j thanks for the links to woodsmith.com pod cast! Hey even my wife loved the first one I viewed, though now it put more ideas in her head of what I can make!(Hopefully it gets me a new Rigid Table saw now that I've been begging for!)

It forums like this that make us that wish to create things, learn and share ideas to make better things than we started with the first thought. But now instead of poping in a DVD to watch the latest movie I have a wife, and 11 year old daughter wanting to watch podcast on what I can create with what I got! 
Hey they like the wood workings I've created in the past, and now they want more!

I'm presently working on a stackable 3 tier box with top box lid, a glass lined for viewing so my daughter can collect geods and rocks, I'll upload the pics soon since it is almost finished. 

Hey I'll also let ya know when I get that new table saw as well, geez the things I can do with that as well!

Thanx again everyone for your input, I have taken the wisdom wisely


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

This is why I say, this is the best forums out there period. 

If you're looking for more info on other "ideas" try looking at OP dvd's.
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=DVD1--


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome mjeisenbaugh

But I got the link from Corey  just a pass it on thing for me..

It's just one of the neat things about this forum , we can all pickup something new every day..

=======



mjeisenbaugh said:


> Awsome is all I have to say! Bob3j thanks for the links to woodsmith.com pod cast! Hey even my wife loved the first one I viewed, though now it put more ideas in her head of what I can make!(Hopefully it gets me a new Rigid Table saw now that I've been begging for!)
> 
> It forums like this that make us that wish to create things, learn and share ideas to make better things than we started with the first thought. But now instead of poping in a DVD to watch the latest movie I have a wife, and 11 year old daughter wanting to watch podcast on what I can create with what I got!
> Hey they like the wood workings I've created in the past, and now they want more!
> ...


----------



## michaelthomas1044 (Dec 27, 2010)

buy a lockmiter bit that comes with a set up block and you wont waste your scrape bro. Rockler sells one and it will work well.

Michael


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

michaelthomas1044 said:


> buy a lockmiter bit that comes with a set up block and you wont waste your scrape bro. Rockler sells one and it will work well.
> 
> Michael


Note the date on the original post.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

How to video below
Just a note ..." set up blocks " will not work with all lock miter bits, they all make the bit diff. by each mfg.it's best to make your own for the bit you have...it takes a bit of work but it's worth it in the long run..  don't forget you will need a setup block for the wood thickest you are using..(like plywood) once you have the right fit on your test board cut off a chunk and Mark it and save it on a string, than hang it up for the next time.i.e LM .467 or LM .701 and so on..
If you don't want to make your own you can get a jig that will work on many of them, see below.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Sommerfelds-Easy-Set-Up-Jig/productinfo/EZSET/
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Ezset-For-Freud-Bits/productinfo/EZSETFR/

MLCS Lock Mitre Router Bits

=======


----------

